# Gnome Rhone



## bikejunk (Jun 15, 2021)

A very nice bike that rides way better than I thought- the well researched French bicycle site puts this bike at 1940 - I generally put a period mix of components on the bike  - the frame is about an inch too big for me so I have the saddle a bit lower than I usually ride with


----------



## juvela (Jun 15, 2021)

-----

thanks so much for sharing this striking machine

is tubing from CEGEDUR?













quite appropriate that somone appears to have selected a saddle with a CEGEDUR frame -





what method of frame joinery is employed?

is wheel size 650B?

how did you determine to employ mixed hubs?

are pedals Lyotard 45CA?

is bottom bracket spindle hollow?

how did those German spokes come to find their way onto a French cycle?





---

for readers unfamiliar with the marque the design of the headplate is a reference to the firm's aviation engines









						Gnome et Rhône — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




-----


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2021)

You always have cool stuff!


----------



## bloo (Jun 15, 2021)

How do those brake levers work?


----------



## juvela (Jun 15, 2021)

bloo said:


> How do those brake levers work?




-----

this pattern of brake lever is termed a guidonnet

they were offered by Beborex, CLB, JEAY, LAM, MAFAC and others

most commonly encountered in combination with a randonneur pattern bar

the comparatively short reach is especially convenient for riders with small hands, although that is not the main/sole purpose of the design

-----


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 15, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks so much for sharing this striking machine
> 
> ...



I believe that they had the capability to make their own tubing


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes hollow bb spindle and I love the look of the seat but I may change out the stem for a bit longer reach to take the pressure off my hands ,the brake levers are great up top as that's where I ride 99% of the time


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2021)

Fabulous!


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 16, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks so much for sharing this striking machine
> 
> ...



wheels are 700 c i think you are right about the pedals and as to the hubs - I wanted as high a flange as I could get so that is what I had on hand


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Very nice!
Normally seen with flattish, 'porteur' style bars for that classic French roadster look.
Looks fabulous.
The forks are usually steel, are they chrome plated. If they are Aluminium that would be very unusual.


----------



## juvela (Jun 16, 2021)

-----

thanks very much for the additional information

pedals are Sheffield Corsa model nr. 655 -










---


here is another head emblem which is sometimes seen. at first glance it appears to represent a flower; actually it represents one of the firm's fourteen cylinder radial aviation engines -





---

catalogue page of 1948 -





---

CEGEDUR produced alloy cottered chainsets -

some models of Gnome Rhone came through with alloy cottered sets.  do not immediately recognise the maker of the set on this distaffer.  they may be Maxi Plume. there were several french producers of them...








interesting to note the bimetal combination construction here of _acier_ rear triangle and fork paired with _dural _main tubes

the machine's handgrips are FELT brand, pedal rubbers and brake blocks were some of their other products

---









						GNOME ET RHONE - encyclo du vélo
					

GNOME ET RHONE Eduenne, Foulain L'activité principale de la société Gnome et Rhône était la fabrication de moteurs d'avions, autour de deux sociétés différentes




					encycloduvelo.fr
				




-----


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 16, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Very nice!
> Normally seen with flattish, 'porteur' style bars for that classic French roadster look.
> Looks fabulous.
> The forks are usually steel, are they chrome plated. If they are Aluminium that would be very unusual.



Yes steel fork that is chrome plated also the rear triangle is steel .


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow tha I you for all the information!!!!


----------



## juvela (Jun 16, 2021)

-----

@bloo  -

here are manufacturer catalogue pages illustrating the guidonnet pattern brake levers poduced by CLB and by MAFAC

long fond of the CLB design; its triangular cross section is quite rigid












-----


----------



## juvela (Jun 16, 2021)

-----

some examples, such as this 1946 lady's model came through with steering locks similar to the ones fitted to some Peugeot products of the 1940's & 1950's -





[and no, we are not looking at bent pump peg. the pegs on this machine are on the back side of the seat tube as they are with the subject example.]

similar lock arrangement on a Peugeot product -





---

this fellow of 1943 sports the whole shebang: alloy cottered cranks, steering lock, tool cases, lighting system, alloy chain guard with G-R logo & alloy frame saddle.  the Lyotard 460D's appear to be later replacements.





-----


----------



## juvela (Jun 21, 2021)

-----

catalogue pages of May 1951 -









catalogue pages of July 1951 -









-----


----------

